# Japan Forum > Modern Japan >  Japanese Media

## orgist

Hi everyone, I'm writing a novel in which I have to deal with some Japanese charcters.. I just want to know that what is the style of a Japanese news reporter? I mean how he says good morning and what he says at last (good bye or something) and when the news reporter talks to a person in interview then what suffix he will use (-san or -sama or -shi)? and in formal talking wether the reporter will use to call the person by his name or surname?
Please reply as soon as possible. Thank You.

----------

